# Vented or Ventless?



## HighTechRedNeck (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello,
We just moved into a home with a gas fireplace. Wondering if this is a vented or ventless system? The box is a Superior BCF 3885. Cant tell if the logs and burner were upgraded in the last 25 years.
Thanks@


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 18, 2017)

The box is a Zero Clearance wood burning fireplace.
Look for some identification on the gas logs for the venting information.


----------



## HighTechRedNeck (Dec 18, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> The box is a Zero Clearance wood burning fireplace.
> Look for some identification on the gas logs for the venting information.


 Thanks DAKSY. I finally found the burner info card stuck under the blower fan when I went to clean that. This was made by DESA, which is now out of business. It did have a date stamp of 2007 and model #NVS18NR , So this was added since the house was built in 1993.
And I just discovered it IS ventless. Good news!


----------



## HighTechRedNeck (Dec 18, 2017)

Follow up question: I want to put a blower in instead of the worthless fan that points down and moves no air. Can I upgrade easily to the round blower fan on this BCF 3885 box?


----------



## Jake86 (Oct 6, 2019)

Wondering if you still run the ventless gas stove?  Have some questions.  Thanks


----------

